# oh no, Friday the 13th jinx



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

congratulations....sounds like you and Tito had a wonderful time!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations! I sure hope it is not the kiss of death for your puppy's show career. 

Good luck!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh BTW... You know it is against the rules to post a brag without photos!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, I thought I'd better get the brag in first in case the photos didn't come out very good!
Never fails, you think he looks awesome and then you look at the photo and he's got his front legs crossed, one lip caught on a canine, and a big wad of drool hanging off his mouth...one ear flipped back....the other laid flat on his head....coat sticking straight up.....




vrocco1 said:


> Oh BTW... You know it is against the rules to post a brag without photos!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> LOL, I thought I'd better get the brag in first in case the photos didn't come out very good!
> Never fails, you think he looks awesome and then you look at the photo and he's got his front legs crossed, one lip caught on a canine, and a big wad of drool hanging off his mouth...one ear flipped back....the other laid flat on his head....coat sticking straight up.....


How handsome, Tito! 

I certainly don't think your show career is over! Very funny PG, I would have never thought of it that way! :

GREAT JOB TITO!!!! YOU ARE AWESOME!!!! :--big_grin::nchuck::appl:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go for the both of you. Congrats Tito


----------

